# How can I make Jager?



## abefroman

How can I make Jager? Or something similar to it.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

as i have never distilled (illegal in my country), i couldn't think of what to tell you to do. or "google".
But according to the Jagermeister Wiki the flavorings include 56 herbs, fruits, roots, and spices including citrus peel, liquorice, anise, poppy seeds, saffron, ginger, juniper berries and ginseng.

Don't know how easy that would be to ferment.
Maybe as a sort of herbal tea f-pack to a sugar wine?


----------



## Julie

Well even if someone did know how to make it we can not discuss that here. Distilling is illegal and it is better left alone. Please to do ask how or discuss how to make alcohol on this site.


----------



## Savana123

*Hi..*

Hi.. abefroman.. I don't know how to make pure Jager alcohol but I am telling you similar recipe of making Jagerbomb Alcoholic Drink.

Jagerbombs are easy to make. They are to be served straight up, no ice in a Tom Collins or highball glass.

Jagerbomb Ingredients-

1 shot Jagermeister liqueur
1/2 can Red Bull energy drink

Pour the Red Bull energy drink into a glass. Drop a shot glass filled with Jagermeister into the glass. Chug away.

A Jagerbomb can be made with other energy drinks. Some claim that other energy drinks don't taste as good. Others like them better. Your best bet is to mix Jagermeister with whatever energy drink you like best.

If anyone knows a good recipe then please tell us.


----------



## abefroman

Julie said:


> Well even if someone did know how to make it we can not discuss that here. Distilling is illegal and it is better left alone. Please to do ask how or discuss how to make alcohol on this site.



You're right, its illegal in all 50 states, and more complicated and dangerous than wine or beer.

My apologies for posting that.


----------



## RDavidP

Seems you can take a neutral alcohol, like vodka, and add the spices to it, and get something close in flavor atleast. There are many homemade liqueur recipes using a neutral alcohol for the base and then adding in fruit to soak or spices and herbs. And of course sugar syrup to sweeten as most liqueurs do have some sweetness.


----------



## Green Mountains

Jager bombs are good food


----------



## brewer-patriot

*Homemade Jager*

There is no distillation process in cordials. ALL of them begin with a neutral spirit. (i.e.: vodka), then added extracts, herbs, etc. (yes, its that simple)

I too am looking for suggestions as to make my version of Jager better. 

But I can share this bit of info with you all about my recipe:

one fifth 190 proof PGA

(3) bags hard anise candy <--this provides the liquorice flavor, sweetener, and mouth-feel all in one step! 

Melt the candy in two quarts of water.

orange bitters (very little)

1/2 teaspoon almond extract. Maybe less. Be careful with this, almond can be VERY over-powering. 

1/8 cup instant coffee. (for color)

I have used anise extract, then added Karo syrup for sweetener and mouth-feel.

Add sugar to taste.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

I have Liquor Quik"s "Jagenbitter Schnapps" essence ($4.49). 
Pour contents of .65oz bottle and 1/2 cup sugar in a 1 liter bottle and top off with 40% vodka. shake untill sugar is disolved, add glycerine, 1 oz if diesired.

Oops, not on the web site yet.....
something to work on..


----------



## Julie

Ok, I'll ask, why not just buy a bottle of Jager?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

$25-$30 for a bottle of Jager, $4.49 (essence)+ $5-$15 for vodka.....


----------



## Julie

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> $25-$30 for a bottle of Jager, $4.49 (essence)+ $5-$15 for vodka.....



Oh


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

You could always go for the $30 bottle of Grey Goose for the vodka....


----------



## ibglowin

You of all people Julie! 



Julie said:


> Ok, I'll ask, why not just buy a bottle of Jager?


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> You of all people Julie!


 
Hey what to I know about liquor, I'm a winemaker. That is why I"m on this forum,


----------



## arcticsid

I used to fish on a boat called the "Northern Jaeger", went to Siberia and back on her. I have been drinking Jaegers since long before that and have only been able to come up with 50 ingredients, so I drank the fliipping vodka, and toasted to the boat and her crew

Im not sure what a dancing banana has to do with it, but geez, what the hell? LMFAO.

(Julie, can I say LMFAO?)
F stands for Fairbanks


----------



## Julie

Morning Troy,

Well if you don't get a crap load of astericks when you type something, then yes you can type that. LOL but you know if you are bad I'm going to yell at you.


----------



## arcticsid

Ive been real bad, I probably deserve a good spankin

lol
good t o see you too!


----------



## arcticsid

if it still flies than its technically not crashed


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> Ive been real bad, I probably deserve a good spankin
> 
> lol
> good t o see you too!


 

I"ll tell Wade to get right on that 


Good having you back, it has been an awfully long time


----------



## arcticsid

ive missed all of you terribly much, I have thought of you daily
its that time of year when the rose hip flowers are b;looming.


----------



## seth8530

Nice to see you back around.


----------



## Rocky

If you ever make the Jagermeister, here is a great label for it.


----------



## Abby

Julie said:


> Ok, I'll ask, why not just buy a bottle of Jager?



there are several reasons:
1. There may be a huge EMP that knocks out the supply lines from Europe making Jager (and a lot of other things unavailable)
2. In the event of the above, you may be surrounded by Jager loving hordes and being able to trade/make the stuff is a valuable trading chip.
3. Dec 21 2012 is getting closer and closer, and well, you never know....
4. Lacking access to the nearest Duty Free Shop, it may well be cheaper. (I have found that making your own wine, beer, liqueurs to be very cost effective)
5. The real reason we are all here: It's fun.

Abby who probably should lay off watching "Doomsday Preppers"


----------



## brewer-patriot

*Essence*



Brew and Wine Supply said:


> $25-$30 for a bottle of Jager, $4.49 (essence)+ $5-$15 for vodka.....



The "Jager-bitter" falls far short in flavor. I've tried it several times. I've considered using it as a start, but after you add the extra ingredients, then the vodka, you are near the retail price of a bottle. Im trying to make it using all original ingredients, then make my own "essence" 
THAT, is the point, I believe. To mimic the Jager taste, and remain cost effective.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

let us know your recipe!
I know the essence's don't make exactly the liquor they try to mimic but with some tweeking you can get close. In a lot of cases the copy is not as good as the original.


----------



## A2

Any updates? Was a recipe ever developed?


----------



## brewer-patriot

Lol, good question Julie!
But as you make many of your own items, you already know its part 'bragging rights', and part looking for a less-expensive (and hopefully superior) product.

I began my journey many years ago with a recipe from a friend for coffee liquor. 
And as many people can attest, ANY homemade recipe for this is far superior to Kahlua.


----------

